

Lully – Sleep Assistant Device against night terrors - julianpye
http://www.lullysleep.com/

======
julianpye
If this device works, it is the first tracking device application that i am
quite impressed by. Basically it works like a sleep tracker alarm clock. These
wake you up in the morning, when you are in a light phase sleep. But what it
does instead is that it prevents your child from entering a deep phase sleep
at the beginning of the night by disturbing its sleep. Adults sometimes
experience something similar called the exploding head syndrome:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploding_head_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploding_head_syndrome)

~~~
caydian
Thanks for the comment! It actually doesn't keep children from entering deep
sleep, that would be bad! Lully actually keeps children from going into
unhealthy deep sleep that can lead to night terrors...

